# Illegal Instruction problem



## Dan_Drums (Mar 19, 2013)

Dear Forumites,

Perhaps some kind person is willing to look into this issue. I'm on FreeBSD 9.1 latest with Apache 2.2.24. Apache has a publicly certified SSL VHost running. The base apache itself runs fine, so does ( did ) the vhost.

Since last weeks Thursday, an application started to malfunction and throws SSL errors in the log I don't clearly understand. The application DOES work fine except for one group of functions ( user management ) that causes the below error to be thrown immediately once I use it. I can revert back to other functions and the software comes alive again without having to restart anything. I am in dire need to get this up and running again to avoid customers complaining re. their new accounts I cannot set up.

Can someone look into the "illegal instruction" and investigate the cause with me ?

```
[Tue Mar 19 09:13:09 2013] [info] [client 172.16.1.99] (70007)The timeout specified has expired: SSL input filter read failed.
[Tue Mar 19 09:13:09 2013] [info] [client 172.16.1.99] Connection closed to child 1 with standard shutdown (server :443)
[Tue Mar 19 09:13:09 2013] [info] Subsequent (No.4) HTTPS request received for child 11 (server :443)
[Tue Mar 19 09:13:09 2013] [notice] child pid 1471 exit signal Illegal instruction (4)
[Tue Mar 19 09:13:10 2013] [info] Subsequent (No.4) HTTPS request received for child 4 (server :443)
[Tue Mar 19 09:13:10 2013] [notice] child pid 3609 exit signal Illegal instruction (4)
[Tue Mar 19 09:13:11 2013] [info] [client 172.16.1.99] Connection to child 2 established (server :443)
[Tue Mar 19 09:13:11 2013] [info] Seeding PRNG with 136 bytes of entropy
[Tue Mar 19 09:13:11 2013] [info] Initial (No.1) HTTPS request received for child 2 (server :443)
[Tue Mar 19 09:13:11 2013] [notice] child pid 1439 exit signal Illegal instruction (4)
[Tue Mar 19 09:13:12 2013] [notice] child pid 1437 exit signal Illegal instruction (4)
```
Dan


----------

